

Find your software contracting rate  - snayagar
http://www.coastmountainsoftware.com/rate-calculator/
This rate calculator for software contractors helps you figure out how much to charge if you are start your own business.
======
Jeremy1026
My rate is apparently 404.

~~~
snayagar
that's weird, try now...it should be working

